# New York for a day



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

So my college is offering a trip to new york for 100$ per person. My wife and I plan to go on this trip. Its April 19 we get dropped off in time square and can do whatever we please and will get picked up late that night. Anyone have suggestions as things that HAS to be seen? Is there any good stores that has dart frog stuff?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Fauna is not bad, but its a fairly small store. Not much herping going on in NYC. However, if you can make it... The Orchid Show: Patrick Blanc's Vertical Gardens | NYBG
Finding transportation might be a pain, but its AWESOME! I'm not a big fan of NYC actual myself... Clothes, food, shows, repeat umpteen thousand times....


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuana has all new dart frog vivs. I guess people are too busy for frogs in the rotten apple lol.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

aside from frogs, why not catch a broadway play, in the middle of times square there is a TDF ticket windwow that you can get tixs half off, sale of evening shows start at 3pm.
and the bar scence cant be beat too.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I suggest the Metropolitan Museum of Art, but I'm biased since I work there 

The Natural History Museum is a lot of fun also, there is a Butterfly Conservatory Exhibit going on now which might be fun. They did have a nice frog show with lots of Darts a couple of Months ago but I believe its not up any more.

Evolution, a store in SOHO is fun. They have lots of natural specimens and fun sciencey stuff.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. Lol the bar scene wont really be a option.i have to get my way around ny not be drunk lol. Just wondering about the dart frog stuff cause i always look for stores everywhere i go. Im not real sure what i want to get into guess i need to do some research, not really into shows. Museums are prolly going to happen since thats what my wife likes. Will anyone be selling any frogs that could meet up? May be interested in buy if so depending on what it is. Pm me


----------

